#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-23
<kim0> hmm, so the new name for UEC, is simply "Ubuntu cloud" right .. that refers only to the private cloud part, right ? (no ec2 here?)
<funguy> Is it possible to establish a IPSec connection from my laptop to EC2 instance?
<funguy> May be by using Openswan
<Kyle__> Has anyone here successfully got windows xp running on UEC?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-24
<flaccid> interesting question. how can i find out the latest AKI for ubuntu 10.04 official ?
<erichammond> flaccid: It depends on the region and architecture
<erichammond> The latest 32-bit us-east-1 Ubuntu 10.04 is ami-06ad526f.  An ec2-describe-images shows the kernel as: aki-407d9529
<erichammond> Recent Ubuntu AMIs use a PV AKI and load the actual kernel code from the AMI.
<erichammond> This lets you upgrade in place and not have to switch to a new AMI/AKI for reboots and the like.
<flaccid> how did you work out that it was the latest AMI?
<erichammond> flaccid: There's this web site that lists all of the latest Ubuntu AMIs in a table at the top of the home page: http://alestic.com
<erichammond> :)
<flaccid> sure and how did you create that list?
<erichammond> Or you can query it dynamically (same as I do on Alestic.com) through URLs like: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/natty/server/released.current.txt
<erichammond> Ah, that even lists the AKI ids.
<flaccid> or http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/ might be suffice
<erichammond> Yep.  All depends on how you like finding things
<flaccid> there is only 1 edition built and published, 'ubuntu server' ?
<erichammond> flaccid: I don't understand the question.
<flaccid> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/lucid/server/released.current.txt
<flaccid> has 'server' in url
<flaccid> and 2nd column
<flaccid> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/ does not have such a column or ref
<erichammond> Ubuntu currently publishes server images for official release.
<flaccid> ok thanks very much
<erichammond> They have desktop images that are build daily but are not officially supported.
<erichammond> yet
<flaccid> i see
<erichammond> Ubuntu server for EC2/UEC is very slightly different from Ubuntu server you can download. It has the cloud-init package and some other tweaks to make it work well in the EC2/UEC environments.
<flaccid> ack
<erichammond> er, different from the Ubuntu server you can download from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<flaccid> happy to hear that UEC is getting rid of euca
<erichammond> You can also download the EC2/UEC images themselves from places like http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/natty/current/natty-server-uec-amd64.tar.gz
<erichammond> I use those downloadable images to build custom Ubuntu AMIs.
<flaccid> cool thanks erichammond
<safinaskar> how to use ubuntu in the cloud??? i opened 10.cloud.ubuntu.com, but i don't see button to enter cloud ubuntu machine. i done all instructions: i created launchpad account and i imported ssh key
<safinaskar> HOW TO ENTER CLOUD MACHINE VIA WEB-INTERFACE??????
<kim0> doh .. too bad he didn't wait
<koolhead11> meep ..
<smoser> Daviey, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-openstack-book
<smoser> so why do you think having docs packaged is bad ?
<smoser> i *really* like that i can apt-get install <package>-doc and then go on a plane
<smoser> and this conversation illustrates very well why i think that blueprints suck for conversation as there is no evidence on that page that usch a conversation ever occurred.
<smoser> kim0, ^
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> I'm not strongly for or against ..
<kim0> generating a pdf and making it available online is good enough for me
<smoser> kim0, but that is completely *not* what we do with almost every thing else
<smoser> that argument would imply that http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ would be enough
<smoser> and we should not package man pages
<smoser> which is obviously asinine
<kim0> should we start a public thread on should be made available offline and what shouldn't
<smoser> i dont really know how to address it.
<smoser> but it is very difficult in an online format to address the fact that there are multiple different versions in different versions of Ubuntu and those *need* different doc
<kim0> yeah, this can get complex
<kim0> I think it's probably best to discuss on the server list
<Daviey> smoser: Why is apt-get > wget http://*.pdf ?
<smoser> one is discoverable, one is not
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-25
<koolhead11> hi all
 * koolhead11 pokes kim0 
<ttx> kim0: saw http://cssoss.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/openstack-beginners-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04-natt-narhwal/ ?
<kim0> ttx: hey .. yeah sure .. I worked with css guys to get that written
<kim0> we're trying to get it converted to sphinx now, such that it can be integrated into wiki.u.c
<ttx> oh, ok , that's the opensdtack book you were talking abot
<kim0> yeah
<ttx> I missed that session unfortunately :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<ttx> sounds nicely-centered around the ubuntu "use case" for openstack.
<kim0> yes indeed .. and should grow with any Ubuntu specific details
<flaccid> i guess its now going to be openstack vs. cloudstack
<flaccid> i feel bad for euca but hey they failed..
<koolhead11> kim0, :P
<kim0> koolhead11: hey man
<koolhead11> kim0, feels good!! :D
<kim0> koolhead11: haha what's up
<koolhead11> kim0, notthing much trying to scale up my learning curve!! :D
<kim0> koolhead11: did you do anything interesting lately
<koolhead11> not on the euca part :(
<kim0> koolhead11: yeah np .. on which part
<koolhead11> few other things in plate :)
<koolhead11> hey TeTeT
<kim0> cool :)
<TeTeT> hi koolhead11
<kim0> koolhead11: let me know when you plan on attacking to euca + Ensemble part :)
<koolhead11> next week i have to
<kim0> koolhead11: I like, have to :) hehe
<koolhead11> :P
<kim0> - Ensemble community meeting begining -
<kim0> Morning afternoon and evening everyone o/
<kim0> Let's quickly go through happening in the Ensemble scene this week
<kim0> who can volunteer to kick us started
<niemeyer> Hello everyone!
<niemeyer> kim0: So, let us.. what's hot in the Ensemble scene?
<niemeyer> s/let us/tell us
<kim0> niemeyer: I hear a mongo formula is in the works ?
<kim0> who can tell us more about that please
<niemeyer> kim0: It is indeed, hazmat has been pushing forward a nice Ensemble formula to present at MongoDC
<niemeyer> If you are in the area, we highly recommend checking it out.. both due to Ensemble and due to Mongo
<kim0> niemeyer: awesome .. is that public somewhere
<niemeyer> kim0: hazmat is still working on it
<niemeyer> hazmat?
<kim0> hazmat: I'd love to check it out
<niemeyer> hazmat is probably still sleeping by now.. let's move on
<kim0> if hazmat is not here .. we can switch to the very interesting hadoop work negronjl is doing ... can you please tell us more about that
 * kim0 hears a drum roll
<niemeyer> Yeah, we have some very interesting work taking place around the Orchestra project
<negronjl> hi all.
 * kim0 waves at negronjl 
<niemeyer> Orchestra is an on going initiative to have something resembling a IaaS for physical hardware
<niemeyer> Oh, I'll hand the mic to negronjl now :)
<negronjl> I am currently working with the Orchestra project and we have some interesting puppet recipes that I believe would benefit ensemble.
<kim0> negronjl: can you describe what those receipes do today
<kim0> and plans for them
<negronjl> I am currently working on Hadoop, with the intent on also porting mpi, distcc, etc.
<negronjl> It would be very interesting to have a full hadoop ensemble formula that will allow the devops/sysadmin people to quickly and efficiently deploy a cluster in minutes as opposed to hours/days/weeks
<kim0> negronjl: so I think hadoop is multiple moving parts right
<niemeyer> Sweet
<kim0> hdfs
<kim0> pig
<kim0> ..etc
<kim0> are you only interested in one of those
<niemeyer> negronjl: Absolutely.. the service-orientation aspect of Ensemble should make it quite comfortable to assemble the different bits in custom ways
<niemeyer> negronjl: Looking forward to deploy my first Hadoop cluster with Ensemble!
<negronjl> it is and I intend to provide a simple formula for the main parts ( namenode, jobtracker, datanode and tasktracker) as well as convenience formulas for master and slave that will encapsulate all of the work for you
<kim0> negronjl: wow that sounds hyper cool!
<negronjl> in the horizon we also have gearman and tomcat as well.
<kim0> Awesome .. thanks for sharing
<negronjl> it would benefit the entire community if, in the future, we have orchestra and ensemble working together with the same recipes/formulas/modules
<kim0> negronjl: are those formulas public yet
<niemeyer> negronjl: =1
<niemeyer> negronjl: +1
<negronjl> the orchestra ones are in lp:orchestra-puppet-recipes.  I am currently working on porting those to ensemble but, they are not public yet.
<negronjl> soon though :)
<kim0> great!
<niemeyer> kim0: That's a real drum roll.. ;-)
<kim0> negronjl: I would actually be extremely interested in "your experiences" porting a complex puppet module over to ensemble
<kim0> I hope once you're done you'd consider sharing your experiences
<kim0> awesome stuff
<kim0> So .. other than that ..
<negronjl> still working on the hadoop one as it is my first but, so far It seems to be a straightforward concept.  It also helps to have niemeyer and gang around to answer my questions :D
 * niemeyer waves
<kim0> hehe :) yeah a lovely bunch
<kim0> cool ..
<kim0> niemeyer should be merging some docs soonish about contributing to ensemble if you're new .. you can check out the branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/ensemble/contribute-formula
<kim0> Also .. I'd love to get some feedback on my way of descrining Ensemble
<kim0> you can read the message at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ensemble/2011-May/000093.html
<kim0> and if you're reading this, and you're not on the mailing list yet .. get on there :)
<kim0> niemeyer: I have a question .. would it make sense to write an ensemble formula for Amazon RDS
<niemeyer> kim0: That message was awesome, btw
<kim0> cool!
<niemeyer> kim0: Will read it a few more times and see if I can help you anyhow
<kim0> ok, that's mostly all .. if anyone has any comments .. shoot
<niemeyer> Yes, any questions on Ensemble, Orchestra, or anything else around it?
<niemeyer> Ah, btw.. AWS's Elastic Load Balancer now supports root domains, which is pretty exciting.  Go check it out if you haven't.
<kim0> Yeah .. I did see your message
<kim0> the way it should have been :)
<kim0> ELB that is
<kim0> ok guess that's all .. thanks everyone
<kim0> special thanks for negronjl .. great work there
<kim0> - Ensemble community meeting end -
<niemeyer> kim0: Thanks!
<niemeyer> Cheers all!
<kim0> cheers
<niemeyer> We'll be around in #ubuntu-ensemble
<hazmat> the mongodb formula is still pretty basic it handles setting up a replica set atm
<hazmat> with the new service config work, it can be extended to sharding
<kim0> hazmat: thanks for mentioning that
<kim0> hazmat: let me know when it's made public :)
<kim0> thanks
<negronjl> hazmat:  https://launchpad.net/orchestra-puppet-recipes
<negronjl> hazmat:  I have a mongo puppet module there that may be of use
<negronjl> It's puppet, I know but, the concepts are pretty interchangable
<hazmat> negronjl, cool, thanks
<sorrell> Hi all, I was wondering, I have a Walrus server and I can't seem to find/mount my RAID controller and I was wondering if anyone knew if it was supported and if so how can I mount it.  The controller is a Dell Perc 5i.  Thanks in advance for any information you can give.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-26
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to create a RAID0 on a m1.large instance running Maverick and have http://pastebin.com/BVFwkdYC, would appreciate any help.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-27
<TREllis> anyone seen errors like: walrus_request(): server responded with HTTP code 408 (timeout) before?
<TREllis> fresh 10.04 UEC setup, can upload image bundles but can't launch them, seems the kernel is downloaded on the nc but not the image
<joshua__> Hi, im trying to mount /dev/xvda2 on a Ec2 instance (ami-1b9fa86f) with cloud-config to /var.
<joshua__> bootcmd:
<joshua__>  - mount /dev/xvda2 /mnt; cp -ax /var/* /mnt; umount /mnt
<joshua__> mounts:
<joshua__>  - [ ephemeral0, /var, auto, "noatime,nodiratime,noexec,nosuid,nodev" ]
<joshua__> But it does not work like this. Any ideas?
<smoser> joshua__, what is going wrong ?
<joshua__> Maybe, the /var partition is empty. The copying dosent work. I can't connect to the machine.
<joshua__> or should it be ephemeral1 instead of ephemeral0?
<joshua__> -> trying ;)
<joshua__> no.
<smoser> what is in /etc/fstab ?
<smoser> and do you have evidence that the bootcmd is running ?
<joshua__> With the cloud-config above, i canot access the machine. Ant the system log is empty.
<joshua__> i guess, the skript mount ephemeral0 correctly to /var. Afther that is /var empty.
<joshua__> No Librarys could be loaded.
<joshua__> I need a solution, that copy the contents of the target Mountpoint to the new device, bevore it's get mounted.
<smoser> system log = console log ?
<smoser> it will be empty for 4 minutes
<smoser> joshua__, yeah, that is reasonable
<joshua__> smoser: Heere the output of ec2-get-console-output: http://pastebin.com/TUrYuSRK
<smoser> and you can't ssh to that ?
<joshua__> Maybe i shoult put anything to the bootcmd (cp -ax, umount, edit fstab, mount -a). But this is not constable
<joshua__> smoser no, i can't
<smoser> what happens ?
<smoser> when you try ssh
<joshua__> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<smoser> can you give me the full user data?
<smoser> i'm actually concerned about the apt-update issue that it shows.
<joshua__> apt_upgrade is set to true and packages contains vim wich is already installed.
<joshua__> http://pastebin.com/K5GgdJ44
<smoser> oh. ah
<smoser> one thing that is definitely wrong
<smoser> noexec
<smoser> you can't have /var mounted noexec
<smoser> as dpkg is trying to run scripts from it
<joshua__> hmm, afaik i have tryed it also whidtout. mom. Trying again.
<joshua__> ok, i've tryed with: [ ephemeral0, /var, auto, "noatime,nodiratime" ] .. cannot login.
<joshua__> another solution could be, to copy /var to /mnt/var and set an symlink. from /var to /mnt/var...
<joshua__> Heere the current Console output: http://pastebin.com/f3CXZBgq
<joshua__> :q
<joshua__> lol
<joshua__> smoser: Are you the maintainer of cc_mounts.py?
<smoser> yes.
<joshua__> Nice :). It would be nice, if you could check, if the target mount location is empty. If not, copy the contents to the device before mounting.
<smoser> i'd be willing to review a patch...
<smoser> i somewhat exxplicitly avoided that
<smoser> as what happens if both source and target have content?
<joshua__> is it possible, that the source have contents?
<joshua__> Maybe theere is an additional option needed.
<smoser> joshua__, ok... so the thing you're trying to do above...
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613831/
<smoser> i just tried it here, and noticed that in the console output.
<smoser> hah...
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> so the problem is that /var is volitile
<smoser> and avert you rsync and before you mount, things have happend there, and then that messes other things up
<smoser> one thing that would *definitely* cause issue is /var/run
<smoser> joshua__, of course its possible for the source to have contents. i think yo umean the target.
<smoser> but the possibility of the target having contents is real in a rebundle case
<smoser> (not for ephemeral store, but for other partitions, ie ebs or something)
<joshua__> hmm, the reason to choose /var as target, is, beacuse i need the full space for /var/www, /var/mysql and /var/log.
<joshua__> now i will use puppet to create symlinks from /mnt/www|mysql|log to /var/www/mysql/log.
<joshua__> it's an easy and comfortable solution for me.
<joshua__> thanks for your great help Scott!
<joshua__> so. my wife is cooking. i have to go $HOME. Thanks a lot!
<joshua__> cu
<smoser> i bet you can do something like this in runcmd
<smoser> the system is in a much less volitale state then
<joshua__> thx. i will figure it out.
<joshua__> if it works with runcmd i send you an E-Mail ok?
<joshua__> just for the next case
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-29
<akshatj> hello
<akshatj> I am running 11.04 on a t1.micro instance and SSH hangs when too much text is being transferred
